# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

This is my favorite tournament of the year. I love seeing all the kids with their fish. The dates will be June 6-8. Captains meeting at 6:30 at Day Break Marina. Fishing starts immediately after the meeting. Kids 12 and under fish for free. The entry fee is $20/person. The kids 12 and under can also pay and enter the open division so their fish can when both divisions. 16 species in the open division and 18 in the junior division. The scale will be open from 3:00pm to 7:00pm on Saturday the 7th and from 2:00pm until 4:00pm on Sunday the 8th. The scale will be located at Day Break Marina. The awards will be presented at approximately 5:00pm on Sunday the 8th. I hope you all participate..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang short notice, I will be working


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Family Rodeo*

The long range forecast looks good.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Super Fun event. Got to be there a season or two ago and had a blast. I hope I can talk my crew into it. Its not one to miss. No pressure like the huge money events. Just plain fun. Tommy and crew do a great job, along with Daybreak Marina.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Do the kids have to sign up or just the adults?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Does a adult need to be entered for the child to fish?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Rodeo*

The kids do not need to register. We ask that the adults to register but it is not required unless they want to compete. You can also pay for the open division for your kids and they can fish both divisions. We put a lot of effort into this tournament and it is very costly for us. I really appreciate all of your support.


----------

